# Detached Garage code



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

All_amped_up said:


> I don't have a new code book, what are the rules with a detached garage with an upstairs studio apt. with a small kitchen and bathroom.
> Does it need it's own service/meter? The building will only be attached to the house via a deck.
> thx in advance


I would check with the building zoning. Every one is different so they may rule it as one building (attached)

We can't quote every rule for the situation so you may want to be more specific. It should not need it's own meter but it may be necessary to upgrade the service.


----------



## All_amped_up (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah..brainfart..I didn't think about the local stuff. I'm actually doing all the fixture replacement in her house, the garage is permitted so I can't touch it...
The "home improvement" contractor thats building the garage was talking about pulling off the house for the power, which was when I brought up the NEC about the detached code... I remembered something about it back when I was in school studying the code


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

You should be able to pull power from the main panel you need to check your load. Don't forget the apt is a dwelling unit


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Should not be a problem. It's all owned by the same people, and on the same property. May need to provide load calcs to the AHJ.
The apartment would need to follow the rules of a dwelling.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Something else to consider is that there are special fire code requirements between the garage below and the dwelling above. You'll want to make sure that none of your electrical work fouls the fire rated ceiling assembly that will have to exist.


----------



## longbeach1125 (Sep 7, 2009)

it will new a ground rod and a sub panel, i wouldnt think it would need a meter.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Zoning is the answer, 1st is the apt allowed if it is and I owned it I would have a meter and seperate E. panel they can pay for there own power. :thumbup:


----------

